# Iowa Zone 6



## jperry8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Deadline to get your preference point or application to deer hunt in Southeast Iowa is June 5th. Remember the biggest hurdle to bow-hunting Iowa is the time it takes to draw the tag so even if you don't have plans now you should buy a point so you can do it when your ready.

Our outfit is in Zone 6 see www.huntwro.com for more information!


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

I hunt zone 6 too and love the area! I should draw this year..good luck to you.


----------

